# Entry level panasonic plasma?



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I was kind of curious as what to look into for an entry level plasma. I only have a little 24" Computer monitor for my "TV" at the moment... My friend says panasonic makes some of the best plasma TVs on the market, and pointed me at the TC-P42ST30. Any thoughts/suggestions? Its only $800 bucks so I'm very tempted to pull the trigger and get this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

If your happy with the picture, I wouldn't be worried if it's a lower end. Unless you really want 3D, you might be able to go bigger at the same price point. Example. http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/details/463939034/lg-50pv450

Check Vanns, Tigerdirect, Amazon, and even google shopping (their prices aren't always updated) to try and find the best deal. I wouldn't be too hung up on brand names. Maybe just avoid some of the really cheap stuff on the market. You can always get an extended warranty if your worried about it.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I honestly think 3D is silly, so I'm not shopping for it in particular. I have yet to see the TV on a showroom floor, though I have seen its 55" brother in my friends house. I was pleased, but was curious to know if anyone could recommend any other sets. As for size, I'm aiming for something in the 42"-46" range due to space limitations. Also brand isn't really a concern either.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a 54 v10 and a 46 C2 Panasonic. The 46 C2 is a 720P TV but I think the picture rivals the the 54 V10 using Blu rays. I paid less then $700.00 for the 46 C2 at best buy, So you need to shop around for the best price and remember to bargin no matter where you shop. If you win it's money for you if you lose WTH you tried just br reasonable.

PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll keep it in mind. Price range is around $1000 or so, I think that it will be easy to find a TV for that much. I haven't had time to go look at the models in store, so I suppose that will be my next place of investigation.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Although you might not be interested in 3D, they just happento also produce the best 2D picture as well. A friend of mine just bought the 47" LG LED tv, with the new glasses and seems very happy with his decision. Cost him $999 at Best Buy in Canada.. 
But I would agree, looking at Plasma's Panasonic is a great choice..


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I have heard nothing but praise for Panasonic's plasma line. It's really tempting to look more into LG's lines of plasmas. Though I hear LG's HDMI control somethings doesn't play well with other devices. Someone was telling me the chipset they used for HDMI control was proprietary to their own devices.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Just rember if you watch a lot of sports That all Plazmas are 600 hertz versus 120 or 240 for LCD/LED, which will make fast action scenes much smoother. The LCD/LED will look better in a bright room. Oh well decisions decisions. Have fun PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not a sports person, I'm mainly looking for a movie TV. I looked into plasma as a screen type for its colors and deep blacks. The fact that its refresh rate is something like 600Hz is just a bonus


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

I have done a little research and there are two options if you want to cut costs.. look for last years models Best Buy and Futureshop tend ot carry these for really good pricesor a local TV shop that wants to get ride of last years stock.. or by the ST30 as you suggested. I have done a little reading and it seem to be a very good low budget Plasma.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 50" Panasonic 720p plasma that I've been really pleased with and the room, while not bright is not always dark either. Between 10-15' it has a great picture, of course you'll get 1080p, and I think Panasonic is a good choice if going plasma. Last year's model and shopping around (not in a hurry) can definitely get you either a nicer model for the price or save some money.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

If you check the AVS forum you'll see that they have threads on most models of TVs. The only problem is that they tend to dwell on the bad aspects and could sway your decision over a little or minor problem. I sure learned a lot from them.

PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I never thought about getting an older model... I actually did that with my AVR (and I saved over 50% off retail by doing so!). I'll have to look into that. Would anyone say that a year difference would make a big difference in picture quality? I know tech moves pretty fast, but I'm assuming not THAT fast.


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

I bought a Panasonic plasma two years ago. At the time it was the previous year's model. I saw it discounted at a PC Richards store and liked the picture but not the price. I looked online for another week or two then noticed it was on sale online for $800 less than the price at the store. Ended up buying it for just under $1100 with taxes and all.

The picture quality still holds up today from what I've seen- eventually I may need to get a bigger screen, but I need a bigger apartment/house first.

Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

If you are not looking for passive 3D.. the only things that have changed in the Plasma world (very high level of course) is maybe getting deeper blacks?? But no huge advantages.. in regards to LED .. not much there either in your price range.. go more expensive and you get 240 - 480 refresh rates..

As an example.. you can now get a 50VT25 for about $1499 up here in Canada and just last year you would have been looking at over $2400.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I have seen LED-LCDs side by side with Plasmas, and I must say I prefer the plasma's picture. Not that the LED-LCDs look _bad_... but its just not as pretty as the plasma  .


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Just make sure you know fthe codes for the year models. That way when you check different places they won't be able to snow you on what year the TV is Rember not all sales people are honest. Oh! don't forget you can ask for a better price at alot of places.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

Really? I wouldn't think that asking for a better price would work.. I would imagine they would just be like "sorry, but our floor price is non-negotiable" or something. Would it have to be a small retailer or could i poke my head into Best Buy and be like "Hey. Lower price please"


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Even at best buy you can tell them that you serious about an item and ask tell them you'll buy it right now for a reasonable price that you pick. If the sales person says no ask for the department manager. No matter the the amount you get off thats a few $$$$ in your pocket. Just do it quietly and away from other shoppers. Yes I got money aff at best buya couple of times. Good Luck. 

PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll give it a shot. Worst thing they can say is no, then I can just take my business elsewhere. Their loss. Though if I tell them I'm going elsewhere then they may try to reel me back in.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Retail is foolish IMO. I bought my PANA G10 on black friday last year and saved 25% off retail w no taxes and with FREE delivery right to my front door. With the money I saved I bought a 2 yr extended warranty and it was still WAY cheaper than retail 

AMAZON or NEWEGG both offer great deals and uhh black friday is gettin close .....


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

My only problem with black Friday is I'm a student, so I don't have time to go wait in line for multiple hours for a bargain (though I would LOVE to). I have been checking both Newegg and Amazon. I think for now I'm going to have to window shopping, because I cant afford to buy anything right now.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

iSlinger said:


> My only problem with black Friday is I'm a student, so I don't have time to go wait in line for multiple hours for a bargain (though I would LOVE to). I have been checking both Newegg and Amazon. I think for now I'm going to have to window shopping, because I cant afford to buy anything right now.


I meant "black friday" deals online = big savings, no lines, no taxes and free delivery.... mayb you can get a student loan for a plasma


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I also have received some very good Black friday deals on line. You just have to make sure that you are buying the product that you think you are. Once again model Nos. are the secret to getting what you want.

PoTee


----------



## Doug Blackburn (Sep 29, 2011)

iSlinger said:


> I'm not a sports person, I'm mainly looking for a movie TV. I looked into plasma as a screen type for its colors and deep blacks. The fact that its refresh rate is something like 600Hz is just a bonus


600Hz has nothing to do with refresh rate -- well, that's not exactly right, it has SOMETHING to do with refresh rate, but not what you think. It is the sub-pixel rate. Plasma pixels can only be on or off. To produce shades of gray and colors other than black or 100% red, 100% green, or 100% blue, the pixels have to flicker on and off multiple times per frame). It is the sub-pixel rate that defines how many times per second pixels can turn on and off. With a 600Hz sub pixel rate, at 60 Hz refresh rate, the pixels are turned on or off at the rate of 10 times per frame. To produce 50% red, you wouldn't want the pixel flickers to be on-on-on-on-on-off-off-off-off-off as flicker would be introduced into the image... you'd want the pixel flickers to be on-off-on-off-on-off, etc. But when you get down to 10% red (or 10% of any other color), the pixel needs to be off 90% of the time so you have limits to what you can do... you'd only have one "on" flicker combined with 9 "off" flickers. No matter where you put that 1 "on" flicker, there's going to be some visible flicker in the image... so the trick is to not put 2 red pixels flickering "on" at the same time next to each other on the screen. So one pixel might be "on" for the 3rd flicker while the 8 pixels surrounding it place the "on" sequence in a different "slot" so you never see adjacent pixels flickering "on" together which would make the visible flicker at normal viewing distances very obvious.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Doug Blackburn said:


> 600Hz has nothing to do with refresh rate -- well, that's not exactly right, it has SOMETHING to do with refresh rate, but not what you think. It is the sub-pixel rate. Plasma pixels can only be on or off. To produce shades of gray and colors other than black or 100% red, 100% green, or 100% blue, the pixels have to flicker on and off multiple times per frame). It is the sub-pixel rate that defines how many times per second pixels can turn on and off. With a 600Hz sub pixel rate, at 60 Hz refresh rate, the pixels are turned on or off at the rate of 10 times per frame. To produce 50% red, you wouldn't want the pixel flickers to be on-on-on-on-on-off-off-off-off-off as flicker would be introduced into the image... you'd want the pixel flickers to be on-off-on-off-on-off, etc. But when you get down to 10% red (or 10% of any other color), the pixel needs to be off 90% of the time so you have limits to what you can do... you'd only have one "on" flicker combined with 9 "off" flickers. No matter where you put that 1 "on" flicker, there's going to be some visible flicker in the image... so the trick is to not put 2 red pixels flickering "on" at the same time next to each other on the screen. So one pixel might be "on" for the 3rd flicker while the 8 pixels surrounding it place the "on" sequence in a different "slot" so you never see adjacent pixels flickering "on" together which would make the visible flicker at normal viewing distances very obvious.


I think that I understand what you describe above, But ihave to admit I'm not that technical. I just know that when I watch sports (football, baseball) at my friends house action sceanes arn't as clear as they are on my Plasma. Which BTW I've been told its because of the 600Hz.

PoTee


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

A student load is the last thing I need on top of my _other_ student loans. But it is very tempting...



Doug Blackburn said:


> 600Hz has nothing to do with refresh rate -- well, that's not exactly right, it has SOMETHING to do with refresh rate, but not what you think. It is the sub-pixel rate. Plasma pixels can only be on or off. To produce shades of gray and colors other than black or 100% red, 100% green, or 100% blue, the pixels have to flicker on and off multiple times per frame). It is the sub-pixel rate that defines how many times per second pixels can turn on and off. With a 600Hz sub pixel rate, at 60 Hz refresh rate, the pixels are turned on or off at the rate of 10 times per frame. To produce 50% red, you wouldn't want the pixel flickers to be on-on-on-on-on-off-off-off-off-off as flicker would be introduced into the image... you'd want the pixel flickers to be on-off-on-off-on-off, etc. But when you get down to 10% red (or 10% of any other color), the pixel needs to be off 90% of the time so you have limits to what you can do... you'd only have one "on" flicker combined with 9 "off" flickers. No matter where you put that 1 "on" flicker, there's going to be some visible flicker in the image... so the trick is to not put 2 red pixels flickering "on" at the same time next to each other on the screen. So one pixel might be "on" for the 3rd flicker while the 8 pixels surrounding it place the "on" sequence in a different "slot" so you never see adjacent pixels flickering "on" together which would make the visible flicker at normal viewing distances very obvious.


I don't know much about plasma as a technology, just that I feel that it looks noticeably better than most LCD displays I have seen. The thing about the refresh rates is interesting, I probably will end up looking into it a lot more now that you have brought up this point.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

ST30 is the best bang for the buck great 2d PQ and great 3d also


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree, the Panasonic ST30 and Samsung D550 are the best bang for the buck entry level plasmas.
The ST30 has better black levels, the D550 has better color accuracy. 
Go see both and get which one looks better to YOU.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I would choose black levels over color accuracy, but that's only because I feel like you could calibrate the display to a point where you couldn't tell the difference. Also i have always leaned away from LCDs, the blacks I have seen on most displays are more like greys...


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Panny Plasmas have the best blacks, no doubt. The differences between the ST30 and the next step up, the GT30, are minimal and mostly have to do with THX Optimized mode, but if you have the screen calibrated you wouldn't be using that anyway, so the ST30 is just as good for less money.

The LGs are a very mixed bag that I would steer clear of. The higher end Sammys are quite good, but on the lower end Panasonic has the advantage. (Panny top end VT series is best as well, frankly, other than a minor color issue that few people can see let alone notice) Particularly with black levels.

From what I've read, the PQ differences between this year's model line (xx30 series) and last year's (xx25 series) is quite noticable, especially with regard to fixes to rising black levels, so I would steer clear of trying to save money by buying the older models.


----------



## iSlinger (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to know. The ST30 is already pretty cheap, I just need to find a spot for it...


----------



## mightypants (Jan 12, 2009)

iSlinger said:


> Good to know. The ST30 is already pretty cheap, I just need to find a spot for it...


FYI, ST30s are on sale on amazon today and tomorrow--42" for $660.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...1_grlink_2?ie=UTF8&plgroup=2&docId=1000628931


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Same price ^^ at VE. Great TV only trumped by great price.

-Robert


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

PoTee said:


> Just rember if you watch a lot of sports That all Plazmas are 600 hertz versus 120 or 240 for LCD/LED, which will make fast action scenes much smoother. The LCD/LED will look better in a bright room. Oh well decisions decisions. Have fun PoTee


Notice they say 600Hz subfield processing, that is not the actual refresh rate of the screen, its how fast the individual sub fields can update multiplied by the number of sub-fields, most plasma's are going to still be 60/120 hz in reality.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

NM


----------

